# Help with a Fire port



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm getting this error when trying to boot. I have made sure the hwcomposer.omap4.so lib is not in the hw folder

Any thoughts?

```
I/ServiceManager( 1476): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...<br />
I/ServiceManager( 1476): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...<br />
I/ServiceManager( 1476): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...<br />
I/ServiceManager( 1476): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...<br />
I/	    ( 1501): ServiceManager: 0xf958<br />
W/AudioHardwareALSA( 1501): Unable to attach mixer to device AndroidOut: No such<br />
 file or directory<br />
W/AudioHardwareALSA( 1501): Unable to attach mixer to device AndroidIn: No such<br />
file or directory<br />
D/Omap4ALSA( 1501): OMAP4 ALSA module opened<br />
D/Omap4ALSA( 1501): Initializing devices for OMAP4 ALSA module<br />
F/libc    ( 1501): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0x00000038 (code=1)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *<br />
**<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): Build fingerprint: 'Android/cm_otter/otter:4.0.3/MR1/eng.siri<br />
c.20120222.205523:userdebug/test-keys'<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): pid: 1501, tid: 1501  >>> /system/bin/mediaserver <<<<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr 0000003<br />
8<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  r0 00000000  r1 0000fbb8  r2 00000000  r3 00000001<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  r4 40fc4374  r5 00000000  r6 0000fba4  r7 0000fbc8<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  r8 4003a018  r9 40037dfc  10 000398a0  fp 40037e5b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  ip 4008b498  sp bebd1ad0  lr 40054f50  pc 40fbde52  cpsr 800<br />
00130<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d0  676e697a696c616d  d1  736563697665646f<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d2  414d4f20726f6664  d3  2041534c41203475<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d4  0000000000000000  d5  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d6  0000000000000000  d7  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d8  0000000000000000  d9  0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d10 0000000000000000  d11 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d12 0000000000000000  d13 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d14 0000000000000000  d15 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d16 417cd826b4d4fdf4  d17 3f50624dd2f1a9fc<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d18 41ad438e4c000000  d19 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d20 0000000000000000  d21 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d22 0000000000000000  d23 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d24 0000000000000000  d25 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d26 0000000000000000  d27 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d28 0000000000000000  d29 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  d30 0000000000000000  d31 0000000000000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):  scr 00000010<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #00  pc 00004e52  /system/lib/hw/alsa.omap4.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #01  pc 00007b98  /system/lib/libaudio.so (_ZN7andro<br />
id17AudioHardwareALSAC1Ev)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #02  pc 00007c84  /system/lib/libaudio.so (_ZN7andro<br />
id17AudioHardwareALSA6createEv)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #03  pc 00002c52  /system/lib/hw/audio.primary.omap4<br />
430.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #04  pc 000324ec  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so (_Z<br />
N7android12AudioFlinger10onFirstRefEv)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #05  pc 00033132  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so (_Z<br />
Tv0_n16_N7android12AudioFlinger10onFirstRefEv)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #06  pc 00019f52  /system/lib/libutils.so (_ZNK7andr<br />
oid7RefBase9incStrongEPKv)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #07  pc 00008976  /system/bin/mediaserver<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):		  #08  pc 0001652c  /system/lib/libc.so (__libc_init)<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): code around pc:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40fbde30 4ff0e92d 460e4ade b0a349de 44794682  -..O.J.F.I...Fy<br />
D<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40fbde40 2003447a f7ff4cdc 6873e9e2 6b98447c  zD. .L....sh|D.<br />
k<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40fbde50 6b85e003 ea46f7ff 68714628 d1f84288  ...k..F.(Fqh.B.<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40fbde60 b358f8df 44fb6340 f10b6870 f50b0828  [email protected](..<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40fbde70 63807be4 3000f8d8 e0012201 464b0052  .{.c...0."..R.K<br />
F<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): code around lr:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40054f30 08bd87f0 e5964000 e5967000 e2144903  [email protected]<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40054f40 1a00000f f57ff05f e5965000 ebffed78  ...._....P..x..<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40054f50 e2055a02 e3853001 e1500003 0a000006  .Z...0....P....<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40054f60 e5865000 e1a00006 e1a01005 e3a02001  .P........... .<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): 40054f70 ebfffede e1a00004 e8bd87f0 e3a00000  ...............<br />
.<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): stack:<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1a90  0001f5f0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1a94  40037dfc  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1a98  000398a0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1a9c  40058889  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1aa0  40fc4374  /system/lib/hw/alsa.omap4.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1aa4  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1aa8  0000fba4  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1aac  0000fbc8  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ab0  4003a018  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ab4  40037dfc  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ab8  000398a0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1abc  40058eeb  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ac0  40fc4374  /system/lib/hw/alsa.omap4.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ac4  4009b9bf  /system/lib/libstdc++.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ac8  df0027ad<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1acc  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): #00 bebd1ad0  000578e0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ad4  00039808  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ad8  63696f56<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1adc  61432065<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ae0  72757470<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ae4  694d2065<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1ae8  20726578<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1aec  656e6f54<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1af0  6c502073<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1af4  61627961<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1af8  00006b63<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1afc  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b00  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b04  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b08  0000006b<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b0c  4008b474<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b10  000398a0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b14  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b18  4003a018  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b1c  4008b474<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b20  40037e34  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b24  40057a25  /system/lib/libc.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b28  6970f220  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b2c  6970f230  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b30  00000218<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b34  00005938<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b38  6970f220  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b3c  0000fbc8  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b40  6970f698  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b44  0000fb90  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b48  bebd1b80  [stack]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b4c  a5638cb8<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b50  0000fbc8  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b54  000398a0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b58  bebd1b80  [stack]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b5c  0000fb90  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b60  bebd1b84  [stack]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b64  6970ce70  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b68  0000fbc8  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b6c  4003a018  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b70  40037dfc  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b74  40037e34  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b78  40037e5b  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b7c  69707b9c  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309): #01 bebd1b80  000398a0  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b84  40fc4020  /system/lib/hw/alsa.omap4.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b88  40037e5b  /system/lib/libaudioflinger.so<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b8c  0000fb90  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b90  00000000<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b94  bebd1be0  [stack]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b98  0000fb08  [heap]<br />
I/DEBUG   ( 1309):	 bebd1b9c  69707c88  /system/lib/libaudio.so<br />
I/ServiceManager( 1476): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...<br />
I/ServiceManager( 1476): Waiting for service SurfaceFlinger...<br />
^C
```


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

No input huh?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

